# Mythos One or Ek43



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey guys/girls I'm in a bit of a limbo, I simply can't decide between the two, I can get a Mythos one Slightly used and a Ek new but with a discount.

I have gotten dozen of shots from both, but I'm interested in other people's input


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

@jeebsy should be able to answer this.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They do totally different things (relatively). Is it for home or commercial?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Brewed or spro?


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

It is for home, and for Espresso, but if getting the EK it will also be used for Brewed


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

check this post by socraticcoffee


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Do you change beans a lot or stick with the same one?


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Never consume more then 250-350g of the same bean, and I tend to only have one bag of coffee open at a given time (or more precisely one for brewed and one for espresso),


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

IMO, the EK delivers more than a Mythos can having played on the latter including the Clima Pro version. I regularly have three or four different beans on the go at any one time and also move from espresso to brewed and back again. EK provides brilliant results for both. With ease of single dosing, switching beans is dead easy.


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

Club EK all the way!

cuz....

Club mythos is rubbish n toss...

(not objective or subjective in any way what so ever, but kinda rhymes)


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

EK all the way.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I think the best bet is if you get the mythos and share the secrets of a discount EK with me?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

malling said:


> Never consume more then 250-350g of the same bean, and I tend to only have one bag of coffee open at a given time (or more precisely one for brewed and one for espresso),


Would you drink a lot of brewed? Could you be bothered weighing beans out each time for espresso? What drinks do you usually make?


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

I drink brew everyday,

I measure the output from my grinder every time, weighting my shots etc. and have used a Pharos and k10pb for such purposes before, and I'm already weighing my brewed.

Sure like most people i would prefer pushing a button with the portafilter and having a grinder that delivers a superb distribution.

I prefer brewed and espresso, I only brew 2-3 milk based drink a day and on special occasions more.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've got a Clima Pro and an EK43. The Clima Pro lives in the cupboard when it's not working. Use the EK for everything. If your focus is brewed and espresso and you don't mind the extra steps in your prep, get the EK.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks for all your advise , I have taken the decision to get the ek,


----------

